# Dauerschleife bei 01805 Betrug?



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2008)

Der Fall: Firma X aus Spanien mit den Geschäftsführern Y und Z betreibt eine Pornohotline unter einer Bremer Telefonnummer aus dem Netz der Hansenet [edit: Die laut BNetzA Hansenet zugeteilten Nummern wurden an Versatel verschoben].
Hansenet gibt interessierten Nachfragern keine Info, da kein Informationsanspruch.
Firma X gibt eine 01805-Hotline an. Anruf dort ist ein Hamsterrrad:
"Hören sie sich alles an und tppen sie dann die entsprechende Ziffer ein.
drücken sie 1, wenn
2, wenn
3, wenn
...

wenn sie es noch nicht verstanden haben, bleiben sie einfach am Apparat, ich erkläre es gerne noch einmal."

Egal, was man drückt, das Band beginnt immer von vorne.

BNetzA sagt: wir sind nicht zuständig, da es ein inhaltliches Problem ist, daher ist der Inhalteanbieter zuständig.

Hmm.

Nummerninhaber der 01805 ist INA Service GmbH Hamburg, die _Homebase_ der "spanischen" GF

wie soll man nun vorgehen?
Ist ein Dauerkreisel bei 01805 nicht Betrug?

Der Anrufer ruft an, weil er für "_weitere Infos_" 14cts/Min zu zahlen bereit ist.
Er hört 2 Min das Band an und drückt - kommt aber nur wieder in eine Schleife.

Er denkt, er habe einen Fehler gemacht, bleibt dran, wieder dasselbe. Er legt auf. Ergebnis: etwa 1 Euro für nichts.

Täuschungshandlung:
Es wird der Eindruck erweckt, unter der Nummer gibt es eine Info ("rufen sie für Infos 01805 an"), dabei gibt es nur ein Dauerband. Infos werden dort gar nicht angeboten

Irrtumserregung: 
Durch die Gestaltung der Ansage wird der Eindruck erweckt, man müsse sich die Ansage anhören und dann eben die entsprechende Ziffer drücken für weitere Infos. Deshalb bleibt man dran. In Wahrheit kann man gar nichts drücken, zumindest bewirkt es nichts (3x versucht!)

Vermögensverfügung:
Durch den Irrtum/Täuschung wird man verleitet, am Telefon zu bleiben. --> Vermögensverfügung

Beschädigung des Vermögens: man zahlt Gebühren für nichts. Der Nummernanbieter und der Telco profitieren

Absicht der rechtswidrigen Bereicherung:
Hmmmm Das wäre immerhin zu prüfen.

Kausalzusammenhang: Weil man durch die Täuschung verleitet wird, das Band abzuhören, mit dem der Irrtum aufrecht erhalten wird, man würde Infos bekommen, bleibt man länger dran und kriegt dafür nichts.

Betrug?
Falls ja, müsste die BnetzA aber einschreiten (wegen TKG §67) und dürfte sich nicht mit Zivilrecht bzw "ist ja nur ein inhaltliches Problem" selbst aus dem Spiel bringen.

Meinungen?
Wer das Mandat übernehmen will: PN genügt


----------

